# Why are men attracted to an older woman?



## Tal (Oct 19, 2009)

Ungweliante said:


>


Not old enough, come on, you can do better than that. This one would go better on the 'Do you like wet woman thread'


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Tal said:


> Not old enough, come on, you can do better than that. This one would go better on the 'Do you like wet woman thread'


She's bathing in milk. My first thought was a picture of breasts with mayonnaise on them, but I couldn't find a suitable one, which wouldn't have been porn :sad:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

older women are hot because they are established, they have a life, experience unlike giggly high school girls who don't really know anything about anything


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Aerorobyn said:


> Why are older men attracted to younger women? My only guess is some crazy fantasies they've got going on in their heads that they want fulfilled, and the younger woman is typically capable of providing that.
> 
> Notice that, while older men are typically attracted to women much younger than them, they usually will not think about 'settling down' with the younger woman; they want someone closer to their own age for that. The younger woman is seen as having more energy in the sack.
> 
> ...


It is really belittling when women claim that men run off of sexual fantasies and not love for the person :tongue:
Now I do agree with the older men with younger women remark though, that is generally true, at all ages.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Not all men prefer older women. My wife for example is 7 years younger then I am. No being young and hot was not a trait that I was searching for, but I got lucky in that department. Also statistically speaking since men and women mature at different rates (women tend to be faster) we are on the same maturity level.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Hurting said:


> I’ve got a head full of questions today and not sure why. But I am going to post a few of them so maybe I can get some answers.
> 
> Younger men have always been attracted to me but I am not sure why. Less men my age seem to be attracted to me and I am not sure why. This was so even when I was a teenager. I am not attracted to them in return because the feel like my younger brother.


they dont call it the dirty thirties for nothing


----------



## Pied Tubist (Nov 10, 2009)

I've dated several women who were 2-3 years older than me, and married a woman who is about 2 years older, but she looks young for her age. None of these women would be anything near what I'd call a "cougar".

Now, I had a young friend when I was in the service who was dating a 40 year old while he was 19, but from what he told me that was primarily about sex for both of them. Neither one of them was much in the looks department and it could get lonely being so far away from home.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

I could be attracted to older women because they actually have something in their head although that is not a rule. This in theory, it's how I imagine an older woman is, smarter, maybe more mature emotionally. I have never tested it yet. I have only 2 requirements really. Lots of feeling and and IQ>130


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Drake said:


> Also statistically speaking since men and women mature at different rates (women tend to be faster) we are on the same maturity level.


I've heard this statistic before, but I haven't seen any evidence of it's validity. I think it was conjured up by women.


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

slowriot said:


> Well, for me its common sense speaking. I think the perfect age for people to have children is about mid 20's to early 30's. Simply because of a simple reason, time. If you have a child at say mid 40's the child will be 18 when the parents go to retirement (at least here) the probability of death at 80-90 would mean that they would die at around the time the child was in its early 40's. The joy of having potential grandchildren and the time to see them grow is also a factor. Thats why I think its quite best to have children in the late 20's to 30's.


This is unlikely to apply to the upcoming decades given the rapid pace of technological advancement. Can't pretend the future is going to be just like now except everyone is older.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually, I'm not at all attracted to older women.

Older men, however, very much so, preferably 2-4 years older.

Women, I like younger.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Older women have experience and stability is a draw to some. My girlfriend is older than I am; she's18 and I'm 16. The aged matriarch pull doesn't happen with us; we just hit it off, but I see where you are comming from, hurting.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Most men I attract are way younger than me. Ten years or younger. If it is just by a few years that is not bad. And if the man is mature it helps too. And since I am 45 soon to be 46 I need a very mature man.


----------



## Repus (Feb 10, 2010)

Older women are more mature. I know they say girls mature faster than guys but this is certainly not always the case. 

I dont think I'd date a girl 21 or younger ever again unless I just wanted to hit it a few times.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

*women are wonderful*

i like women younger than me. i'm sure theres some equation but the younger they are relative to me the more mature they have to be and the closer they are to my age the better kept they should be. when i was in my early 20's i was with women in their mid 20's to early 30's which is still the age range that i like. to each thier own though.

(caution: the video has some foul language and talk of sex)





kind of related but losts of fun!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I typically like older women for two main reasons.
#1: Women who are my age or younger seem to be completely fucking insane.
#2: Older women seem to be more tolerant of my INTPness.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I’ve got a head full of questions today and not sure why. But I am going to post a few of them so maybe I can get some answers.
> 
> Younger men have always been attracted to me but I am not sure why. Less men my age seem to be attracted to me and I am not sure why. This was so even when I was a teenager. I am not attracted to them in return because the feel like my younger brother.


...as this has been on my mind...​
Hey_ Blue Butterfly -_ the answer is - likely because you are a beautiful sensuous person, perhaps you radiate confidence, and take care of yourself - there are many reasons, but this is what I can come up with. and I do think that you are a pretty person - although I haven't seen you, that is what I sense...

Hey _all _- Female INFJ is here  HOT 30 for sure! and i'm looking at this issue from every _angle_ possible! hehehe 

Well I always dreamed I'd be married, and have kids, and well be with a man older than me - But now life is kind of stagnating for me, I find men of Toronto want ladies in their 20s, and there are so many beautiful women, just plain ol' single...but on the other hand... the younger guys have this attitude 'oh, age is nothing but a number', they say...and a lot of them are so caring, and open, and sweet...and well...i haven't yet done it, but soon to be starting to look at men in their 20s, but I wouldn't go under 25. 

This issue is so simple, yet some complex at the same time...i mean it depends on the people's purpose for entering a relationship (do they want to get serious or not). it depends on the lady, i mean a girl has to be confident about her body to a certain extent. well, i wish i had more to add to this situation...i have yet to experience it, i have a cousin that married younger - it would be nice to grow old with a guy, who will be there, because he's younger ( most men pass away before ladies )....umm the fun aspect of it...but to be honest, a lot of it seems sexual. but it is a compliment at times, to see the shining eyes of a younger guy, looking at you like you are hot and awesome! but relationships are relationships i guess...if it is true love, and meant to be, then so it is...also there is navigating the discussions and music tastes - i mean when i hang out with my best guy friend ( i have no idea why he is my friend, he is a gorgeous 23 ) but anyhow, very mature for his age - and i have to honestly think about stuff before i open up my mouth with him, so as to not feel like a dinosaur! hahaha 

my girl friend dated a 23 year old guy, and an issue that can arise to, is that men between 20-35 tend to go through that phase where they kind of bury themselves in their career and school (he would not commit to her, because of career)...then they resurface to find their lady to get married to - i think this is a constant, because i know most men like to get married, and like to have partners, more so even than women (i'm sure some would argue this) but men mask this well, i know most men eventually want to get married...anyhow my point is, depending on a girls age, and the type of guy she wants (and age group) there may be spells of time, where she cannot get a guy her own age, because they are all going through that ' i can't date, working on my career phase '. i've had that happen to me a few times, and i was frustrated with it...so with men, the go through these distinct life phases, and i think they define kind of when they are fooling around, and when they are looking for love, etc

well i'll read through the thread, and try to input something more useful...after thinking some more...but should anything happen to me, i'll write about it... but people are people, and love is love... i mean unless it is an extreme age gap like 10-15+ years, maybe it isn't all so bad...

but i think a destined partner will arrive for everyone anyhow, so i don't over think this topic - but i am slowly getting more comfortable with younger men, as this may happen for me, i mean if an older guy is not going to pay attention to me, then why wait around? also no offense, some older guys may have issues, be too set in their ways, also the divorcees and children...this goes for women too i guess...

but i am too old to be looking back now - i won't be 25 and married, so i had to ditch that dream fast. now with all kinds of families, multiculturalism, pressure to get degrees, climbing up corporate ladders...so many people are in different cycles at different times...so it may be difficult to see 'same age' and in older days more traditional 'older man' 'younger woman' stuff - that is going to break up too...since life has now changed for everyone... i think people have to focus on themselves and a set of needs, and just be open to whomever that person is, that matches them...and there may be more likely than not, an age difference, because of what is going on in daily life, i think...

i mean i'm usually taking classes at school in evenings - i'm constantly around younger men - they don't seem to mind my company, they kind of assume i'm their age unless i say otherwise...well that was one example - school is a place to encounter lots of young guys...


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Female INFJ said:


> ...as this has been on my mind...​
> 
> 
> Hey_ Blue Butterfly -_ the answer is - likely because you are a beautiful sensuous person, perhaps you radiate confidence, and take care of yourself - there are many reasons, but this is what I can come up with. and I do think that you are a pretty person - although I haven't seen you, that is what I sense...
> ...


 
thank you for the compliments. I don't think I am beautiful in the least. I am just me. But I have noticed that men my own age are just not interested in me. And I don't think I could date a man that was way younger than me. If I did he would have to work harder to get me attention. I think I may be to old for that kind of thing anyway. And I would have to have someone that would be very gentle with me in everyway. I have to many sore spots to put up with an abrasive person.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> thank you for the compliments. I don't think I am beautiful in the least. I am just me. But I have noticed that men my own age are just not interested in me. And I don't think I could date a man that was way younger than me. If I did he would have to work harder to get me attention. I think I may be to old for that kind of thing anyway. And I would have to have someone that would be very gentle with me in everyway. I have to many sore spots to put up with an abrasive person.


Join the club, my sister 

The way people choose to live, has ruined romance and love - simplicity in life has been traded in for sex and infatuations...well it's ugly out there, pretty much...i too have a tender heart, but i know for myself i will never love anyone, that cannot see me, know me, and love me...but these days it is hard to open up, to men who are so scattered in their mind, simplicity of love is too complicated. ( i'm not saying all men ).

Just enjoy life ( as i'm sure you are doing ) and keep positive, and focus on you, that is what i'm doing. or try something new! we all have a little 'Samantha Jones' in us 

But odds for love seem to decrease as a ladies age increases, some inverse mathematics i suppose...
but you are beautiful, and who cares if others don't see it  i see myjazz has been flirting with you a bit - he is beyond awesome...you should talk to him, btw  _
*hint*_ don't tell him i told you that, i don't think he is in this thread! hahaha


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Female INFJ said:


> Join the club, my sister
> 
> The way people choose to live, has ruined romance and love - simplicity in life has been traded in for sex and infatuations...well it's ugly out there, pretty much...i too have a tender heart, but i know for myself i will never love anyone, that cannot see me, know me, and love me...but these days it is hard to open up, to men who are so scattered in their mind, simplicity of love is too complicated. ( i'm not saying all men ).
> 
> ...


 
I do enjoy my single life. I work to hard at times but that goes with being alone in life.

For me there are so few men that would qualify for a true realationship. I don't agree with the way this world works with romantic relationships in the least. I think the man and woman should come together and mate for life. But people seem to think it is ok to have more than one mate at a time. And I don't agree. When I find a mate (If I ever find a mate) I want to be with that person only for the rest of my life. But finding another person that feels the same could be impossible.

mayjazz and I are very good freinds. I did not take what he says in a flirty way. He has a heart full of love and he shares it with lots of people. I have seen him reach other to lots of woman and men on here. If what he said come from any other man I would take it as flirting, but what myjazz does is show lots of non sexual love. And I do love him for doing that.

If I was to ever find a man he would have to be very much like myjazz and would treat me very special. One day I will find that.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I do enjoy my single life. I work to hard at times but that goes with being alone in life.
> 
> For me there are so few men that would qualify for a true realationship. I don't agree with the way this world works with romantic relationships in the least. I think the man and woman should come together and mate for life. But people seem to think it is ok to have more than one mate at a time. And I don't agree. When I find a mate (If I ever find a mate) I want to be with that person only for the rest of my life. But finding another person that feels the same could be impossible.
> 
> ...


So true - I do agree on both topics here, what you say about romantic love in these modern times, and myjazz...He is very loving, I hope I haven't offended with what I said...I do think that is true about him, what you said, for sure...I suppose I am similar too 

So isn't it possible that one of these lovely young gentlemen that has been watching you from a distance, is pure of heart, and is a type of long term guy? Are you dating? I'm just bringing us back to your topic


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Female INFJ said:


> So true - I do agree on both topics here, what you say about romantic love in these modern times, and myjazz...He is very loving, I hope I haven't offended with what I said...I do think that is true about him, what you said, for sure...I suppose I am similar too
> 
> So isn't it possible that one of these lovely young gentlemen that has been watching you from a distance, is pure of heart, and is a type of long term guy? Are you dating? I'm just bringing us back to your topic


 
I currenlty am not dating anyone. And if one of these guys are watching me from a distance and is pure at heart I would love to get to know him. If he was over 10 years younger than myself I would seriousely question if he would stay with me long term. But a true soul mate I would consider a relatonship with him no matter the age. 

I have met lots of really great men on here from all different personality types. And myjozz is just one specail and loving person. I love the way he reaches out to all people when he thinks he can help them. A man like him could have any woman he wanted because he could make any woman love him. One day some woman is going to get one great prize with him.


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

There is always the excuse of the Florence Nightingale syndrome. Did you take care of a young guy to the point where he thought you loved him? :laughing: Sorry, insensitive.

Anyways, do you look pretty young for your age such as height, weight, and size wise? I know I have that problem and I'm like 24. My dad is like 55 but he looks like he's maybe in his 40s unless he shaves off the mustache and facial hair 30s. That might just be a compliment.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

In my experience I would say it's 1) older women purportedly have more experience 2) has the air of a forbidden romance 3) men and women reach full sexual maturity about 10-15 years apart. 
I suppose I'm a person that's guilty of dating women older than myself. It's not like I have that goal in mind, it just seems to end up that way :blushed:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Parttime muse said:


> There is always the excuse of the Florence Nightingale syndrome. Did you take care of a young guy to the point where he thought you loved him? :laughing: Sorry, insensitive.
> 
> Anyways, do you look pretty young for your age such as height, weight, and size wise? I know I have that problem and I'm like 24. My dad is like 55 but he looks like he's maybe in his 40s unless he shaves off the mustache and facial hair 30s. That might just be a compliment.


I am not that kind of woman. These men get nothing physical from me so I did not "take care" of these men in the way you put it. 

I am just me. I have no clue what I look like to others. And don't know if I look younger or older than my age. I have been told both that I look younger and others say I look older so I do don't listen to anyone that says that anymore.



holloko said:


> In my experience I would say it's 1) older women purportedly have more experience 2) has the air of a forbidden romance 3) men and women reach full sexual maturity about 10-15 years apart.
> I suppose I'm a person that's guilty of dating women older than myself. It's not like I have that goal in mind, it just seems to end up that way :blushed:


 
I noticed your relationship status if engaged. Is she older than you?


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I noticed your relationship status if engaged. Is she older than you?


For once, no. She's just a few months my junior. I believe I'm attracted to mature, grounded women looking back on my dating history. There's a lot to be said about a confident, intelligent woman in your life. Life becomes very enriched with unique company :happy:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

holloko said:


> For once, no. She's just a few months my junior. I believe I'm attracted to mature, grounded women looking back on my dating history. There's a lot to be said about a confident, intelligent woman in your life. Life becomes very enriched with unique company :happy:


It is interesting you choose to commit to a woman younger than you. That is what usually happens with men that like older woman. They will eventually go with the younger woman. That is what I have seen in the past.

And too really old old men I am not attracted to in the least.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> It is interesting you choose to commit to a woman younger than you. That is what usually happens with men that like older woman. They will eventually go with the younger woman. That is what I have seen in the past.
> 
> And too really old old men I am not attracted to in the least.


True, what younger woman wants to date a wrinkly guy. 
Really? I wasn't aware of the fact that there was a trend like that. Again, I didn't know about the age difference in my previous partners until I was serious with them. So I was attracted more to their personality, character, and independence. My SO is my age-we're just a few months apart. 

My limited advice would be to look out for nurturing people. Fulfilling romantic relationships usually have both partners committing 110% of their energy to keeping their partner happy and healthy. "The best way to be happy, is to make the other person happy"


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

holloko said:


> True, what younger woman wants to date a wrinkly guy.
> Really? I wasn't aware of the fact that there was a trend like that. Again, I didn't know about the age difference in my previous partners until I was serious with them. So I was attracted more to their personality, character, and independence. My SO is my age-we're just a few months apart.
> 
> My limited advice would be to look out for nurturing people. Fulfilling romantic relationships usually have both partners committing 110% of their energy to keeping their partner happy and healthy. "The best way to be happy, is to make the other person happy"


 
That is great advice. I know I would not become involved with a man if he was not the nuturing type. I know I would be nuturing to him and would want him to do the same with me. 

This is an old old thread, but I am glad someone brought it back up again.


----------



## MEM1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

Res said:


> You'll have more freedom to explore with someone younger. They'll explore parts of life perhaps you wished you did then or still want to. And likewise, you can show them what fun can come from your perspective.
> 
> Hell, if I could have it my way, I'd want to live with this person in a world where it doesn't matter how old you are; as long as you're legal, consenting adults, who cares? This is your one life, so don't worry about "OH 'EM GEE, WHAT WILL THE JONESES' NEXT DOOR THINK ABOUT ME DATING THIS YOUNG MAN". If you loved this person, and would be proud with them by your side, everything else is blocked out.


 
It seems that around the age of 28, I noticed that I was attracting guys way younger than me. I don't know what it is. At first, a 20 year old seemed way, way off limits form me. My thinking was like, "Dude, when I reached puberty you could barely reach the potty." It was quite wierd... But now almost all my friends, guys and girls are 3 to 10 years younger than me. I thought that I would be a completely different person in my 30's... Totally wrong. I'm still goofy as hell and I have a good time where ever I go, regardless of the age of my company. For the past few months I have been hangin out with a guy who is 9 years younger than me. Its really cool, becuause we listen to alot of the same music, read the same books and have the same sense of humor. (I don't know for sure, but he is either ENFP OR J) We learn alot from eachother because of our percpectives based on experience. I think age is irrelevant. Its hard enough sometimes to just connect with another person on a profound level, without letting age skew your judgement. I can understand how you feel though, to an extent. But honestly,


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

holloko said:


> True, what younger woman wants to date a wrinkly guy.
> Really? I wasn't aware of the fact that there was a trend like that. Again, I didn't know about the age difference in my previous partners until I was serious with them. So I was attracted more to their personality, character, and independence. My SO is my age-we're just a few months apart.
> 
> My limited advice would be to look out for nurturing people. Fulfilling romantic relationships usually have both partners committing 110% of their energy to keeping their partner happy and healthy. "The best way to be happy, is to make the other person happy"


Whoa. I have always been into older men with hot bodies. My last 2 boyfriends were 10 and 11 years older than me. I've always found it very sexy.


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

older women are incredibly sexy , just because they get my level of communication and because they have that look into their eyes, they are more patient, talk less, are more supportive, and I don't know I love the fact that I can take advantage of her age and her decreased ability to get partners, this turns me on immensely and I love how they appreciate men more than younger women, they appreciate a balanced man a lot more, or a sensitive man, since older women have a more balanced masculine side, they want a more balanced feminine side in a man as well , I won't see myself other than with a 5+ years older woman, I don't want younger women, they are no challenge for me and younger women are like kids for me, older women are not like mothers though, although they are more protective. 

I love older women :blushed: I will chose one over a younger one any day, even if its like 15 years older if she has a decent looking body and has an awesome character I will love her.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

CristianLuca said:


> older women are incredibly sexy , just because they get my level of communication and because they have that look into their eyes, they are more patient, talk less, are more supportive, and I don't know I love the fact that I can take advantage of her age and her decreased ability to get partners, this turns me on immensely and I love how they appreciate men more than younger women, they appreciate a balanced man a lot more, or a sensitive man, since older women have a more balanced masculine side, they want a more balanced feminine side in a man as well , I won't see myself other than with a 5+ years older woman, I don't want younger women, they are no challenge for me and younger women are like kids for me, older women are not like mothers though, although they are more protective.
> 
> I love older women :blushed: I will chose one over a younger one any day, even if its like 15 years older if she has a decent looking body and has an awesome character I will love her.


Hmmm, on second thought maybe younger men ain't so bad afterall. :tongue:


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Whoa. I have always been into older men with hot bodies. My last 2 boyfriends were 10 and 11 years older than me. I've always found it very sexy.


hehe I was only trying to elicit a reaction from someone; and it did! :wink:
Personally, I couldn't see myself dating someone 15-25 years my senior. That gets into the pedophile thing. 5-7 years has been my max, after that the age discrepancy is way too evident


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

CristianLuca said:


> older women are incredibly sexy , just because they get my level of communication and because they have that look into their eyes, they are more patient, talk less, are more supportive, and I don't know I love the fact that I can take advantage of her age and her decreased ability to get partners, this turns me on immensely and I love how they appreciate men more than younger women, they appreciate a balanced man a lot more, or a sensitive man, since older women have a more balanced masculine side, they want a more balanced feminine side in a man as well , I won't see myself other than with a 5+ years older woman, I don't want younger women, they are no challenge for me and younger women are like kids for me, older women are not like mothers though, although they are more protective.
> 
> I love older women :blushed: I will chose one over a younger one any day, even if its like 15 years older if she has a decent looking body and has an awesome character I will love her.


 
I was going to write something flirty but I just could not get it come out. You are a darling for saying such as wonderful things like this. By the way how old are you? Oh God I so wanted to flirt with you just for the fun. It is bad to be a shy INFP female.


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I was going to write something flirty but I just could not get it come out. You are a darling for saying such as wonderful things like this. By the way how old are you? Oh God I so wanted to flirt with you just for the fun. It is bad to be a shy INFP female.


You would wouldn't ya


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

When I think about it I realized that most of my crushes were on older women , my biggest crush was on my math teacher back in high-school, she was in her late 30. The last crush I had was on this shop manager, same late 30s, she was so attractive, she was selling me cheese instead of her employee, because the employee got a day off or something, but the fact that although she noticed me she wasn't "inviting" me, so I realized that she was married, I wanted to say to her that she is so beautiful but I didn't like that there were other people around, I get really personal with women and friends, I don't like others to be around, it's too private, and privacy gives me a lot of comfort, I do pretty amazing stuff in privacy compared to public areas.

I don't know I usually crush on older women shop vendors a lot, and I usually return to them to buy stuff just to meet them again, look into their eyes, it's such a nice feeling , because I know they know, I mean it's pretty obvious by the way I look at them. I don't push the ball too much, I want them to _meet me half way_, if they can't I just move on with my life, but every time I'm hopping they push the ball back. I'm not that flirty nor that upfront and bold, I'm very simple in my way of doing things, very direct, I usually tell girls : "I like you and I want to meet you", that's it, and this shows a lot in my attitude. I'm waiting for them to do half of the job, to give me something to work with, a nice comment, a joke, something and I will definitely play along, just because I can, I juggle with words, feelings and moods with incredible ease a lot more than a lot of women can, a lot of women get scared by my ability to put in words the way I feel.

I love the fact that these women notice me and play with me, younger women are more like young men , incredibly distracted by unimportant things, and although they are "young women" most of them are clueless about the mating dance, and no , it's not just nice clothes and just sit there and look pretty. Older women get this a lot more, maybe because they had a lot of failed relationships and learned a lot of lessons, but I connect a lot more with older women on the first sight, when they catch my eye sight I bet they go inside "ahaa !" but they don't say it, so cute. I don't view older women relationships as a different than the ones I have with younger women, I still have the dominant role although it's a bit different,it's less tensed in the way that I don' t have to overextend my masculine role in order to compensate for her "damsel in distress" mode.
I have more respect and therefor more care just because they have more care, it's the reciprocity rule. These late bloomers don't usually play the "hard to get" roles that younger women play, you don't have to trick them by playing "cool" or by acting indifferent too much, older women love that you show your love for them, that you don't hide it or pretend that you don't want them. 
There is a tricky aspect of loving older women : a lot of them have a sort of resistence to new things and ways, but not all of them are like that, but most, and it's hard sometimes to get them to do what you want and how you want it :happy: but I bet that this will come with time and trust. I guess you have to pay a price for their awesome flavors. 

*If you find an older women that can play the "young and naive girl" role that will laugh at all your stupid jokes and give you all she has to make you happy you have a gem right there. Now I don't want you to get me wrong, I don't mean she actually has to be naive, I still want her to look into my eyes and tell me what she really thinks and feels.

I wish I'll find mine soon :blushed:
*


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

CristianLuca said:


> When I think about it I realized that most of my crushes were on older women , my biggest crush was on my math teacher back in high-school, she was in her late 30. The last crush I had was on this shop manager, same late 30s, she was so attractive, she was selling me cheese instead of her employee, because the employee got a day off or something, but the fact that although she noticed me she wasn't "inviting" me, so I realized that she was married, I wanted to say to her that she is so beautiful but I didn't like that there were other people around, I get really personal with women and friends, I don't like others to be around, it's too private, and privacy gives me a lot of comfort, I do pretty amazing stuff in privacy compared to public areas.
> 
> I don't know I usually crush on older women shop vendors a lot, and I usually return to them to buy stuff just to meet them again, look into their eyes, it's such a nice feeling , because I know they know, I mean it's pretty obvious by the way I look at them. I don't push the ball too much, I want them to _meet me half way_, if they can't I just move on with my life, but every time I'm hopping they push the ball back. I'm not that flirty nor that upfront and bold, I'm very simple in my way of doing things, very direct, I usually tell girls : "I like you and I want to meet you", that's it, and this shows a lot in my attitude. I'm waiting for them to do half of the job, to give me something to work with, a nice comment, a joke, something and I will definitely play along, just because I can, I juggle with words, feelings and moods with incredible ease a lot more than a lot of women can, a lot of women get scared by my ability to put in words the way I feel.
> 
> ...


All you nice young NF men and here I an on old woman of 46. Good men are just hard to find and I did not meet one when I was younger. You are going to make some woman a very special man. To bad I am not 25 years younger. :blushed:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

The older the female, the more experienced - sexually, emotionally, etc.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

CristianLuca said:


> older women are incredibly sexy , just because they get my level of communication and because they have that look into their eyes, they are more patient, talk less, are more supportive, and I don't know I love the fact that I can take advantage of her age and her decreased ability to get partners, this turns me on immensely and I love how they appreciate men more than younger women, they appreciate a balanced man a lot more, or a sensitive man, since older women have a more balanced masculine side, they want a more balanced feminine side in a man as well , I won't see myself other than with a 5+ years older woman, I don't want younger women, they are no challenge for me and younger women are like kids for me, older women are not like mothers though, although they are more protective.
> 
> I love older women :blushed: I will chose one over a younger one any day, even if its like 15 years older if she has a decent looking body and has an awesome character I will love her.


I think you are mistaken.......I have never had more men available to me. Really and truly, men from their early 20s all the way up to mid 50s are randomly fliriting. I think it is because I am in the middle...so I am noticed from all angles. 

It isnt a bad place to be.

Never assume sir........you are assuming we are at a handicap. Isnt so.:wink:


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I usually dated older women when I was young & single. I just found them more fun to talk to & be with. No games or b.s. either. They knew who they were & I liked that. And they actually tried to understand me. I think there was also something else going on though too. I mean, I think the "older is hotter" thing started with me getting crushes on teachers, friend's older sisters, etc. An older woman gave me a long kiss at work once as I turned around ( I was 22 & she around 38) & I sort of floated around with a goofy grin the rest of the day like I was stoned. I did date a few younger women but the chemistry rarely happened for me.


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> The older the female, the more experienced - sexually, emotionally, etc.


good one cpt. Obvious


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Men, men everywere but not a one to date. :dry:


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Porn. roud:


----------



## SavMandu (Jun 12, 2010)

As someone who has dated both younger and older women, I would say the advantages of older women include: maturity, experience, good conversation, and networking. Also, if an older woman shoots you down, they are not likely to publicly humiliate you.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

They want to sleep with their moms. Isn't that what Freud would say?

Sorry. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

CristianLuca said:


> I have more respect and therefor more care just because they have more care, it's the reciprocity rule. These late bloomers don't usually play the "hard to get" roles that younger women play, you don't have to trick them by playing "cool" or by acting indifferent too much, older women love that you show your love for them, that you don't hide it or pretend that you don't want them. There is a tricky aspect of loving older women : a lot of them have a sort of resistence to new things and ways, but not all of them are like that, but most, and it's hard sometimes to get them to do what you want and how you want it but I bet that this will come with time and trust. I guess you have to pay a price for their awesome flavors. If you find an older women that can play the "young and naive girl" role that will laugh at all your stupid jokes and give you all she has to make you happy you have a gem right there. Now I don't want you to get me wrong, I don't mean she actually has to be naive, I still want her to look into my eyes and tell me what she really thinks and feels. I wish I'll find mine soon


this is a really interesting and well written post, my OH is a few (7) years younger than me, he pursued me rather than the other way around, and i was quite resistant to the idea, if anything i think i acted cool and indifferent as i really didnt think it would last initially. he was the one to talk about how he felt, that he loved me, long before i was ready to be open about my feelings with him, even though i was feeling them, he tells me he loves me all the time, its true that i do love that, even tho its still quite unbelievable to me, but i dont complain. when i am with him i forget our age difference, in fact now i often feel like he is older and i am younger, that cant be bad can it. i would do anything if i thought it made him happier, so i guess maybe this post you have written really does explain why he wants me despite how old i am, cos he never really has been able to


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

i dated someone a lot younger than me. some of those first conversations about it were pretty funny. i was like...you're how old again...oh right...okay just friends then...haha

but it didn't bother me after i got to know him more. i had just never been interested in someone younger before that but really...if you can fit into each others lives and your particular life phase is compatible. it shouldn't matter imo.

i don't think our age difference was really apparent to most people either...someone at work thought we were the same age...it's not always easy to tell.


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

Well when I was 20 I was with a 30 year old for awhile. I was with a 28 year old... and 26. I actually do not thing most men prefer older women. Most of them I know like them young. However I prefer older women simply because of the maturity level in several different areas.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

For me, it's to do with stability. The "women" my age seem to be completely batshit crazy and unreachable. However, one or two years older and they seem to be much more understandable.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

experience probably.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> experience probably.


Beat me to it.

Add in stability if you're the kind of person to care about that type of thing, as I am.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

eh, I dont see a complex in most instances. If I dated a man 10 yrs older than me it would be because I was attracted to him, period. Not because I am seeking a daddy figure. I dated a guy 10 yrs younger than me...my last relationship actually. It was great for 6 months...and then he wanted to get married and talk babies.

Homey aint goin there.... :laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> Homey aint goin there.... :laughing:


Hahahahahaha!!!!


And, yeah my ex was 11 years older but I was attracted to HIM. He wasn't a father figure at all. Plus he _chose_ to give me an allowance. That is the difference. I didn't force him. :tongue:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

> Plus he _chose_ to give me an allowance.


No real reason, but this made me giggle quite a bit. I want an allowance, dammit.

Oh, and I agree with Pink and BlackHeart. Age doesn't really present too much of an issue to me. I've dated quite extensively - younger, same and older. Me being attracted to someone has nothing to do with their age, and I don't let it become a barrier either. Statistically speaking, I imagine that there are just as many men attracted to younger and same aged women as there are men attracted to older women. This whole "cougar" trend is really just something the media is blowing up, surely at the persistence of some rich and powerful older woman who feels the need to remind the world that you can still be attractive when you're old.


----------

